# New To This Forum



## PastelMouse (Mar 21, 2017)

Hello! My name is Lana. 

I have never owned mice, but hope to get a couple soon. I've owned a Syrian hamster, and have also had family pets of dogs, chickens, and a box turtle.

I was very interested in rats, but my attention is now on mice. I believe they would be a great pet for me in my current situation. I'm very new to the mouse community, so I'm very excited to learn about these wonderful pets and meet other members of this forum.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

Welcome!

sounds like you are getting off on the right foot, kudos! I am a tad curious, what was the deciding factor to go with mice over rats? not complaining in any way mind you, just curiosity. What can i say, the statement peaked my interest lol.


----------



## PastelMouse (Mar 21, 2017)

Psy said:


> Welcome!
> 
> sounds like you are getting off on the right foot, kudos! I am a tad curious, what was the deciding factor to go with mice over rats? not complaining in any way mind you, just curiosity. What can i say, the statement peaked my interest lol.


I don't really have the space and money for rats, but mice I do. I also love mice because they're sort of similar to hamsters, and are an under-appreciated pet. They're just so cute, and I'd be able to give my mice/mouse a really good home. (20 long for 3 females maybe.)

I still think rats are awesome, but maybe a pet for later in my life when I have more time and the like to dedicate to them.


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

I rather enjoy both but only breed mice currently. What area is home? hopefully you don't end up in an area with no breeders like me LOL! :/


----------

